# Anyone have spekle trout in an aquarium??



## llvllax (May 13, 2010)

hi i have started a spekle trout aquarium any sujestions...

i cant seem to get them to eat..i tryed dew worms and blood worms...


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can you give us some tank specs as in size, filtration, temp, lighting and how long the tank has been setup and pics might help. I am wondering are you referring to brook trout?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

try feeding small fish, preferably slower fish as trout are lazy. maybe some shrimp.


----------



## llvllax (May 13, 2010)

well sadly they are in a small tank with a small filter...20 gallons but i let the big one go (witch i understand isnt good but he was doing well in the tank so i think he will be ok in the wild. i got new ones (very small min anynow size) and they have stargted eating but i notice the tank get dirty easy so i may need new fitration or bigger tank for these guys (but i am gonna try anyway) my parents are in toronto and the pet shops say feed worms and bugs. i changes the filter/water today gonna see what that does. 

the tank has a lot of oxygen and i put ice and cold water in everyday.

does anyone know the ontario laws about this, a few people say its illegal but i mention it at the pet shops they say its a great idea and wanna know how they turn up. any information would be helpful.


----------



## llvllax (May 13, 2010)

brook trout are spekle trout (or maybe the same) i think brook are from lakes and spekleare from creeks (smaller fish)


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

llvllax said:


> brook trout are spekle trout (or maybe the same) i think brook are from lakes and spekleare from creeks (smaller fish)


I believe Speckled Trout are saltwater fish. Brook Trout are smaller Trout living in cold water. I typically find them in small creeks but they have been known to live in larger bodies of water when there are few large predators.


----------

